# Humminbird 727 Geberadapter



## Theo (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe mein 727 portabel mit Alukoffer gemacht, muss aber immer den koffer am Boot lassen, da ich das Geberkabel nicht immer abmontieren möchte.
Gibt es einen Adapter, ausser das 3m lange Kabel, für den 
XNT 9 20 T - Geber?

In der bei verschiedenen Shops angebotenen Tasche http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...atzteile/Humminbird-PTC-UNB-Tasche--3731.html

müsste ja auch dieser kurze Adapter eingebaut sein, sollte also auch käuflich zu erweben sein, leider hab ich nach tagelanger Suche im Netz nicht gefunden.

LG Theo


----------



## Briese (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 727 Geberadapter*

Hallo Theo,
bei der Tasche ist es das gleiche Problem. Es gibt keinen Adapter. Von "irgendwelchen" Steckverbindungen wurde mir abgeraten.  Das *kann* zu STörungen führen Typischer Fall von nicht nachgedacht bei Humminbird. Den Stecker am Gerät abbauen ist eine fummelige Angelegenheit, auf dem Boot mit klammen Händen schlecht machbar.

Entweder das Gerät auf dem Boot lassen (mache ich nicht mehr) oder alles täglich abbauen. 

Briese


----------



## Theo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 727 Geberadapter*

Moin,

den Winter über hab ich einen neuen Koffer für das Lot gebaut und die Sache nun doch verworfen, ich will das Gedöns nicht na Board lassen.
Den Koffer musste ich immer auf dem Boot unter dem Sitz lassen, das Kabel immer durch den Deckel des Bootskastens, somit die ständige Gefahr das Kabel zu knicken etc.

Ich hatte mit Herrn Schlageter gesprochen und er versicherte mir das es keinen Adapter gebe, welchen man einzeln erwerben kann.
Nun hab ich mir diese Tasche schicken lassen und siehe da, dort ist ein cá 20cm Adapter bei für die Verlängerung des Gebers, original Humminbird.
Versteh ich echt nicht warum es dieses Teil nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt.

Also die Tasche ist eine gute Lösung, denn ich kann alles mit von Boot nehmen.
Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen.

LG Theo


----------



## Theo (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 727 Geberadapter*

Hier mal die Bilder vom portablen Umbau mit dem 727 und dem GPS H20 und der Tasche von Humminbird.


https://picasaweb.google.com/115866888172419060290/Forum


----------



## ulf (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 727 Geberadapter*

Hallo Theo

Die Tasche schaut nicht schlecht aus. Ich habe ein ähnlich großes Hand-GPS. Würde das neben dem Echolot noch in die Tasche passen ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Theo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 727 Geberadapter*

Hallo Ulf,

ich hab mit dem GPS hin- und herprobiert, von der Größe her würde es rechts neben dem Lot passen, wenn ich aber das Lot einsetze ist nichts mehr zu sehen von dem GPS, schade.

Nu muss ich das GPS wieder in der Hand halten während der Fahrt und ständig in die Tasche packen etc.
Ist leider umständlich, vielleicht fällt mir da noch eine andere Lösung ein, aber für die nächste Tour (Samstag gehts Richtung Norge) schaff ich das nicht.


Gruss Theo


----------

